# Hymenopus coronatus



## mantis55 (Jun 16, 2007)

My Hymenopus coronatus









Mantis55


----------



## Kriss (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice 8)

Did you manage to get a mating in the end?


----------



## mantis55 (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes i do

mantis55


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 16, 2007)

Beautiful mantis, nice pics.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 17, 2007)

Nice! Good luck!


----------

